# Softmodding an original Xbox



## SifJar (Oct 13, 2012)

I recently obtained an Xbox. I am planning to softmod it. I have ordered a copy of Splinter Cell and one of these cables: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/49cm-USB-A-Female-Socket-Device-PC-Connector-Adapter-Cable-for-Game-XBOX-Console-/150890102822?pt=UK_Video_Games_Cables_and_Adaptors&hash=item2321c04026#ht_4030wt_1281

My intention is to copy a hacked save for Splinter Cell to the Xbox via the cable and a USB flash drive, load the exploit and install UnleashX (which I believe is the best dashboard available, is that right?). I'd also like to get the latest possible version of XBMC that still works on the Xbox (I think that's 9.something?).

My questions are these: What's the best exploit package/softmod installer to use? I have read advice to use Krayzie's Ndure Installer 1.1.1, but I have also read advice to use Softmod Installer Deluxe. Which is best for what I want? As far as I can tell, both will just install UnleashX, and I'll have to get XBMC up and running seperately.

Also, where do I get the newest compatible version of XMBC? xbins only appears to have up to version 3 or something like that.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 13, 2012)

XBMC was forked when the main project decided to sideline support for the xbox hardware, nowadays it goes by XBMC4XBOX and still gets the odd update.

Also if you can not get your USB drive going (it is pretty picky but something eventually works if you are the sort of person that wanders around these sections- you probably have a large collection of random USB drives) then hit me up and I will see if I can fish out my xbox memory card and action replay.

The actual hack package- either or really. I still recommend shadow C and virtual eeprom but remember to leave out the option to boot to the regular dash (it was only useful if you wanted xbox live).

Yeah both will install unleashx or something similar- XBMC was too big to fit into the savegame hack payload. Once it is there you can FTP in (pass and user both xbox for just about everything) and copy a new dash or use something like autoinstaller delxue to install a new dash. Dashes are functionally equivalent as far as software launching goes but XBMC has the added bonus of being an awesome media player.


----------



## SifJar (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks, that's very helpful. Are shadow c and virtual eeprom options given during the installation process of the soft mod, or is that something I have to do afterwards? also, I was planning on keeping unleashx as my dash, and just running XBMC from there when I need it. Can xbmc4xbox do all the "normal" dash stuff like booting game discs and homebrew and what not? If so, perhaps I'll replace unleashx with it...

Again thanks for your help, and the very kind offer regarding the action replay.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 14, 2012)

Afaik XBMC boots everything.

Also if you have a 1.5 or lower xbox I'd recommend TSOP flashing it.
The hacked bios will function like a modchip and allows for the installing of bigger harddrives.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 14, 2012)

The xbox has drive letters as well and Shadow C was just a way to stop the actual hard drive C from being corrupted at some point at the cost of a couple of hundred megs.
Virtual eeprom is much the same idea but for the EEPROM which holds a few settings in it and the keys for drives and such, you do want to keep a copy of your actual EEPROM though (tools like liveinfo can use it to do things and tools like xboxHDM want the proper one to mod hard drives with).
Both are options presented during softmod install.

xbmc4xbox might be a second or two slower to boot (probably still faster than any current console to boot) where the others are there almost as soon as the xbox logo is gone. I expect I might get pulled up for something really abstract as far as xbmc4xbox vs the others* for some but by and large it loads things much like anything else- games, homebrew, films and such all work fine.

*I might argue it is a bit more rough around the edges as far as game support goes but that only really comes into it if you have a huge legacy collection of burned discs for some of the odder burning/iso handling methods.

Oh and I should say European xboxes never got proper component and HD support so grab a copy of enigma video switcher I think it was to set your console to a NA console (the hacks make for region free anyway) if you can get a set of component cables (it is only up to 720p or 1080i but it is free/the cost of the cables).

Most people eventually end up with XBMC as their main dash- if it is to become a choice media player (and it has proper network support so it definitely can) then it is the whole making it trivial for someone that is not you to operate it.

Edit- TSOP is pretty nice and it makes life a bit easier. Reading DinohScene's the wrong way you might come to the conclusion softmods do not allow hard drive swapping which would be wrong although the drive will need to support locking ( http://xboxdrives.x-pec.com/?p=list ) if you do not have a modchip/TSOP flash as your hack method.
For the slightly newer xboxes you can also gain an extra 2 gigs as the drive was formatted as 8 gigs but they were really 10 gigs in the later models.


----------



## SifJar (Oct 14, 2012)

TSOP looks a bit more complicated than anything I'm comfortable trying right now, by the looks of things it requires soldering etc., which I don't have a whole lot of experience with. For now, I think just a softmod will be fine. Maybe someday I will TSOP flash it and stick in a bigger hard drive or whatever. Is there any other benefit to TSOP flashing other than easier switch to a bigger hard drive?

Also, thanks for the tip regarding HD support, could come in handy. I'll have to look into the price of the relevant cables and see if it's worth it. I don't have much HD media at the moment, so perhaps not.

I just have one last question (I think): I have heard stuff about "clock loops", but as far as I can tell these were only an issue with older softmods. Am I right in thinking that I don't need to worry about that at all using SID or Krayzie's Ndure Installer (think I'll probably go for SID)?

Again, thanks to both of you for your help.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 14, 2012)

Yeah clock fixes and such like went away several versions of softmods back.

True benefits (there are little things like custom boot logos) to TSOP/chip vs pure softmod other than easier hard drive replacements are few and far between. Certainly there is no "you can only run this on a hardmod" type of thing aside from the obvious hardmod dash installers and things to handle updates to the hardmod (be it chip or TSOP led BIOS).

Also the xbox does not do so well with "HD" media but it will upscale pretty well (better than a lot of TVs), I got my cables years ago (just checked and the email invoice says 2009) but http://www.consolesandgadgets.co.uk/catalog/component-cable-with-optical-out-for-xbox-p-1849.html was it I think. You can build your own as well if you have some cables to gut. The slightly hard things to find now are media remote controls for the xbox (the controller works great but going back to the "person that is not you" thing) although what was once a fiver now seems to be just north of a tenner.


----------



## SifJar (Oct 14, 2012)

If you mean the dvd remote thing, I actually got one with the xbox, so I'm good from that aspect. Thanks for the advice about the cables, will be sure to look into it.


----------



## SickPuppy (Oct 14, 2012)

If you get this working, please post. I've tried to softmod my XBOX a while back, but I think the problem I ran into was that I needed WinXP, and my WinXP computer is in need of repairs right now. I think it had something to do with Vista not recognizing something that was required. So I kind of put the softmod on the back burner, never did investigate further.


----------



## SifJar (Oct 14, 2012)

SickPuppy said:


> If you get this working, please post. I've tried to softmod my XBOX a while back, but I think the problem I ran into was that I needed WinXP, and my WinXP computer is in need of repairs right now. I think it had something to do with Vista not recognizing something that was required. So I kind of put the softmod on the back burner, never did investigate further.


That doesn't fill me with confidence considering I use Windows 7, but hopefully it'll be fine...I will be sure to post back when I have attempted it.


----------



## SickPuppy (Oct 18, 2012)

Well, I spent hours trying to mod my xbox. My guess is that I just don't have a compatible usb thumb drive. I tried a 1GB and a 4GB (the 16GB was a no no), and then I tried 2 microSD card readers with a 4GB sandisk microSD. I did find out the there was no difference between WinXP home and Win7 home pemium, the same results with both windows versions.

I think maybe a thumb drive with a smaller capacity may do it, perhaps < 1GB. There is also a softmod that uses an official XBOX memory card instead of a usb thumb drive, maybe that is the way to go.


----------



## SifJar (Oct 18, 2012)

SickPuppy said:


> Well, I spent hours trying to mod my xbox. My guess is that I just don't have a compatible usb thumb drive. I tried a 1GB and a 4GB (the 16GB was a no no), and then I tried 2 microSD card readers with a 4GB sandisk microSD. I did find out the there was no difference between WinXP home and Win7 home pemium, the same results with both windows versions.
> 
> I think maybe a thumb drive with a smaller capacity may do it, perhaps < 1GB. There is also a softmod that uses an official XBOX memory card instead of a usb thumb drive, maybe that is the way to go.


To use a memory card you need Action Replay though, AFAIK. Or it may be possible to use a cable such as the one here: http://www.ebay.co.u...=item3f1ddb6b7f (the clear one) along with some software (xplorer360? I'm not sure). I believe it is possible to create these cables from a USB cable and a breakaway cable as well, I remember seeing a guide to doing so before, but can't quite remember where (EDIT: I may have been mistaken about seeing such a guide...). If I can find it, I'll post it. In the mean time, there is also this: http://www.llamma.co...r_to_pc_usb.htm but that requires an actual controller port from an Xbox (I'm sure there are sites you can buy spares of these, but they may be hard to track down now). It may be possible to figure out the wiring from here though and translate it to the wiring within the breakaway cable.

I am also wondering about the 360 breakaway cables. They are USB, and the other end (the end that connects to the controller) looks rather similar to the breakaway end of the original Xbox controller/cable. Maybe they would do the job for connecting an original Xbox controller to a PC, allowing the memory card to be read with xplorer360? EDIT: Found a site which answers this question, the cables aren't compatible. Has to be custom made, or bought specifically as an original Xbox to USB adapter.

If I can't get any of my USB drives to work, I may try something along some of these lines. In hindsight, it may be a more reliable method, but I have already ordered the other cable, so I will wait for it to arrive before trying anything else.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 18, 2012)

I have UnleashedX and a copy of the old Mechwarror game (HARD AS HELL TO FIND) and i'm good


----------



## SickPuppy (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm getting somewhere now. The guide I was following had me using action replay to transfer the files to the memory stick. I found another guide that has me use Xplorer360 and I am transfering files right now. I'm using a 4GB Sandisk cruzer. I sure hope I'm doing it right, it looks like it takes a while to inject the files to the usb device.

I made my cable from a breakaway and a female usb connector. It looks just like the one in the first post.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 18, 2012)

I am impressed- size of drive should not trouble this one (sometimes above 4 gigs you can partition appropriately) and it is usually around 40% at worst for successful drives. I guess it has been a few years though.

As for XP bartpe and such should do for this if you really need it, I tend to keep such a machine around for hacking and repair purposes anyway so I probably want to be quiet. Likewise most of the hard drive stuff (access aside) goes through a custom linux liveCD anyway. Speaking of the liveCD and if one of your machines still has IDE you could instead do the hotswap softmod.

I just looked through my old consoles games box and just fished out two action replays, a memory card (likely still with a copy of the softmod on there) and a copy of splinter cell as I was apparently thinking that day and stuffed the xbox softmod kit all together in a bag.

Edit- as for the USB drives- I tend to use the breakaways. Inside they are the standard USB colours plus yellow- wire as usual and leave the yellow connected was pretty much the whole deal.


----------



## SifJar (Oct 18, 2012)

Following on from my last post, I found this: http://www.stlflops....ox-Pin-Outs.png

By my reasoning, converting a breakaway cable into a USB cable should be as simple as cutting the breakaway cable somewhere along the cable, cutting a USB cable somewhere along the cable and connecting (i.e. soldering) the like-coloured cables. Then plug into computer and controller, and hopefully xplorer360 should be able to detect the memory card attached to the controller.

FAST6191, does this sound right? I fear I'm over simplifying something, as any guides I can find online for creating USB cables for Xbox controllers involve using actual controller ports, not breakaway cables. Is that just to preserve the breakaway cables for continued use with the Xbox?

EDIT: Actually, the site I took that from on closer inspection seems to be instructing to do it the way I have described. http://www.stlflops.com/techemporium/xboxctrl/ This doesn't seem overly difficult, I may try it if I can't get it to work with any of my USB drives (I only have a couple of 4GB drives and a 128MB one).


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 18, 2012)

I always used to solder poundland/QD USB extension cables (be careful as they sometimes use nonstandard colours) onto the breakways which gave me something that worked in every possible combination- xbox controller on PC, USB drive on xbox (it is USB 1.1 but enough for an AVI and enough to copy things around), still acted as a USB extension and a breakwaway.

As for guides- really it is just a matter of colours (plus leaving the yellow connected even though I think it was only the guns that used it) but if you want one http://www.aid.xbox-hq.com/index.php?title=SID_Manual_Appendix_D#The_USB_-.3E_Xbox_Cable was the one I usually linked.


----------



## Maverick Lunar X (Oct 18, 2012)

Let me know if you need help with files at all, I kept all of mine and recently softmodded two Xblocks' for a couple of guys so we could play Steel Battalion, Win7-x64. If you plan on doing an HDD upgrade, I highly recommend the Chimp 2618 method.


----------



## SickPuppy (Oct 19, 2012)

Well, I'm back at square one. I can get the usb memory stick formatted, action replay and Xplorer360 can both recognize the usb memory stick. The files just will not transfer to the memory stick. I am using a Sandisk 4GB, and can also use a microSD USB adapter with a 4GB Sandisk microSD. I think I need to try a different memory stick.


----------



## SickPuppy (Nov 3, 2012)

Well, I finally got unleashX installed. I found a guide that was a bit different than all the rest of the guides on the net, maybe it wasn't the guide but the files I downloaded may have been different, I used the SID 5.11 files. It even works with all my usb flash drives that were formatted with the xbox (512MB SanDisk micro Cruzer, 4GB Sandisk Cruzer, and a 4GB microSD Card in a USB adapter that I got with my M3DS Real). Now I have to figure out what I want to do with it, more than likely install xbmc, but I'm debating installing a higher capacity HDD.


----------



## SifJar (Nov 3, 2012)

My cable finally arrived but the two flash drives I have tried so far have not worked. I have one more to try before resorting to borrowing one from someone.

Whenever I plugged in the last two on the memory management screen, the xbox made a weird "pulsing" noise until I unplugged them; I assume this means it was trying to read them and couldn't, or something like that.

Hopefully will get a chance to try it out with my other drive on Monday.


----------



## SickPuppy (Nov 3, 2012)

This list of compatible USB devices was included with package I downloaded.

Sandisk Cruzer Micro [USB2.0] 128MB Flash
Sandisk Cruzer Micro [USB2.0] 512MB Flash
Sandisk Cruzer Micro [USB2.0] 1024MB Flash
Sandisk Cruzer Micro [USB2.0] 4096MB Flash
Sandisk Cruzer Micro U3 [USB2.0] 512MB Flash (SDCZ6-512) 
Sandisk Cruzer Micro U3 [USB2.0] 1024MB Flash (SDCZ6-1024)
Sandisk Cruzer Micro U3 [USB2.0] 2048MB Flash (SDCZ6-2048)
Sandisk Cruzer Micro U3 [USB2.0] 4GB Flash (SDCZ6-4096-E10)

I couldn't get a PNY 1GB or a 16GB EMTEC to work, my 16GB EMTEC did the pulsing you mentioned.


----------



## SifJar (Nov 3, 2012)

The two I tried so far were 4GB, not sure of the brand (they had website branding instead of the manufacturer branding). The one I have left to try is a 128MB Disgo one. If it fails, I may look online and see how much the ones you mentioned are these days, if they're still available; may be a lot less hassle than trying every drive I can get my hands on.


----------



## SickPuppy (Nov 3, 2012)

I used a 4GB Sandisk Cruzer with the white slider, still available in the stores. I saw somebody post that a 4GB Sandisk with a red slider will work too, but those seem a bit more expensive than the ones with the white slider. 4GB Sandisk usb sticks are going cheap around here, probably get one for $8 or less.


----------



## SifJar (Nov 9, 2012)

Well, I've hit a roadblock. None of my USB drives were recognised, so I bought a different cable which allows me to connect my controller to my PC, and read my memory card through it. This seems to work, I've managed to get xplorer360 to see the save file currently on it:






The problem is, dragging a folder into either pane does *nothing.* So I can't copy the hacked save onto it. I also tried using xport360 to make a backup image of the memory card, and then tried editing that image file with xplorer360, and it still didn't work. So I don't think it is a problem with the actual writing to the memory card, but some other problem with xplorer360. (As far as I can tell, you can't directly inject folders in xport360, but only make and restore full images).

Any ideas?


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 9, 2012)

try USB-XTAF.

I have no idea if this works on Xbox 1 memunits but it's worth a shot.


----------



## SifJar (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion, didn't work  Didn't even recognise the connected memory card.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 9, 2012)

Hmm.
I never tried it before nor could I find data about it so it was worth a shot atleast ;p 

Do you have a exploitable game like 007 Agent under Fire, Mechassault 1 or Splintercell (no platinum hits) and a Xbox MU?
Then you could send one  to me or FAST and we could put a hacked save on it.
(I can also ship a game + MU your way if you want to and you can ship it back once it's softmodded) 
Might be a bit easier then fiddling with it for weeks on end ;p


----------



## Sicklyboy (Nov 9, 2012)

I used the hotswap method a while back to install UnleashX, pain in the ass but I upgraded from the stock 8GB to a 500GB drive in the process 

_And guess how often I play the thing?_


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 9, 2012)

Hotswapping is risky.
It can kill your xbox very quickly if not done properly ;o

Lol you prolly never play it ;p


----------



## SifJar (Nov 9, 2012)

Hotswapping seems far too complicated and difficult for me.

My MU isn't an official first party one. I believe it is a Datel one, 16MB. Dunno if this makes a difference. I'll probably keep fiddling with it a bit, and try and borrow a few more USB drives to try with. Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 9, 2012)

Shouldn't make much of a difference.


It just came to my mind again.
Install Xbox action replay on your PC.
Then mod one of the controllers end cord with a male USB connector.
Connect it to your pc and open up the AR software.

Then it should recognize the MU.
Doesn't matter if it's a official one or a Datel one.
As long as it can carry the hacked save ;p

Then copy it over and load up a game.


It should work without installing software to recognize the xbox controller but I'm not entirely sure of it.


Don't know if you already tried it tho.
And no probs ;]
If you do want it then just PM me.
Or FAST if he's still able to copy hacked saves.


----------



## SickPuppy (Nov 10, 2012)

SifJar said:


> Well, I've hit a roadblock. None of my USB drives were recognised, so I bought a different cable which allows me to connect my controller to my PC, and read my memory card through it. This seems to work, I've managed to get xplorer360 to see the save file currently on it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Extract the archives of the game exploit and the launcher, each one should extract a UDATA folder. Look in the UDATA folder and you will see a numbered folder. Run Xplorer360 and find your Partition 0 device. Now drag and drop the numbered folders (one at a time) onto the Partition 0 (not the window) and the files will copy to the Partition 0 device. I tried doing this and XBOX memory card I had was to small of capacity to hold the launcher files, but the sandisk usb drive had more than enough capacity.


----------



## SifJar (Nov 10, 2012)

I did exactly that, and nothing happened. But I have been reading about a bit, and it looks like UAC may interfere with the process in some way. I have disabled it but I need to restart my computer before it takes effect apparently. I don't have my MU available right now anyway, but I do have a dump of it I can try injecting the files into and see if it works.


----------



## SifJar (Nov 10, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Shouldn't make much of a difference.
> 
> 
> It just came to my mind again.
> ...


 
Yeah, I did try that. I got a cable a few days ago to connect the controller to the USB port on my computer, and I managed to find AR, but it didn't recognise my MU. Now that I think about it though, I didn't run it as administrator, which is needed for xplorer360 and xport360, so I may try again and do that.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 10, 2012)

I've done that trick on Windows XP once so I didn't needed Admin privileges.

It should normally recognize the MU.


----------



## SifJar (Nov 10, 2012)

Now that I have disabled UAC, I can copy stuff to the memory card images I have with ease. I am assuming this will mean it will also work with an actual MU, if not I should hopefully be able to restore the edited image with xport. I won't be able to try it until Monday, but I am confident now that this will work. Thanks to everyone for all your suggestions and help.


----------



## Vanth88 (Nov 10, 2012)

Whoa now reading all of this junk makes it look like modding a Xbox requires a lot of steps. When I modded my Xbox all I used was a usb adapter to hook up my Xbox controller to PC, installed Xport, put in MC, dragged and dropped game save to MC, booted up game(Mech Assault), launched exploit, installed XBMC. You can even replace the HD with a softmod as long as you follow the right steps.

Now I know you've done most of these steps but for people curious or wanting to know. Just follow this guide here http://www.biline.ca/xbox_ndure.htm you can download the latest version of Xport here http://us.codejunkies.com/support/article.aspx?article_id=70 make sure you run the program as admin or just disable UAC(you're better off without it)

The guide even gives you 3 ways to install the exploit:

Using an Action Replay or GameShark USB Memory card writer
Using an Xbox Controller and a PC
Using a USB Flash Memory Stick
 Plus it tells you how to replace your HD with a bigger one even if you have a softmod. The hardest part is just finding the tools to be able to open the Xbox up.


----------



## SifJar (Nov 10, 2012)

Vanth88 said:


> make sure you run the program as admin or just disable UAC(you're better off without it)


Running program as admin with UAC still enabled doesn't work. You *must* disable UAC, from my experience.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Nov 10, 2012)

What I used as the memory device was one of those cheap sd card readers with a 1gb sd card.


----------



## Vanth88 (Nov 10, 2012)

SifJar said:


> Running program as admin with UAC still enabled doesn't work. You *must* disable UAC, from my experience.



I always have UAC disabled so I wasn't sure and I figured you might be able to run it with Admin rights but oh wellz


----------



## SickPuppy (Nov 11, 2012)

I also installed a dll file to my system32 folder of my windows directory.I read that I had to do copy the dll file to the system32 folder if I was using windows 7.

here is a link to Xplore360, with the dll files.
http://www.mediafire.com/?uthn3j435m55t4m

install to: local disk(C > Windows > System32


----------



## SifJar (Nov 11, 2012)

SickPuppy said:


> I also installed a dll file to my system32 folder of my windows directory.I read that I had to do copy the dll file to the system32 folder if I was using windows 7.
> 
> here is a link to Xplore360, with the dll files.
> http://www.mediafire.com/?uthn3j435m55t4m
> ...


By my understanding, that's the Visual C redistributable or something, and I'm pretty sure I already have it. From what I saw, the program wouldn't run at all without it, so I think I'm OK on that front. Thanks though.


----------



## SifJar (Nov 12, 2012)

Just to let you all know, I got it working fine now. Disabling UAC was the solution. Now have UnleashX on my xbox with XBMC as an app, will probably install the shortcut thing before too long.

Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## SickPuppy (Nov 13, 2012)

Glad to here that. But I don't remember disabling UAC, hmm. I'll probably dive into XBMC before long but think I want to figure out PS3 Media Server first, my nephew has PS3 Media Server on his PS3 and both of his XBOX 360's recognize it thru his network, I gotta go see him and check that out. So much to do with so little time to do it.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 14, 2012)

Sweet that everything worked out.

And with shortcut do you mean that when you press a button it boots to XBMC instead of UnleashX or?
It's possible but I forgot how.
Got the same for UnleashX, MS Dash and XBMC.


----------



## SifJar (Nov 14, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Sweet that everything worked out.
> 
> And with shortcut do you mean that when you press a button it boots to XBMC instead of UnleashX or?
> It's possible but I forgot how.
> Got the same for UnleashX, MS Dash and XBMC.


I meant installing the Team XBMC shortcut, as described here: http://www.xbmc4xbox.org.uk/wiki/XBMC_for_Xbox#As_a_Dashboard. Essentially replacing the UnleashX XBE with an XBE that will just load the XBMC XBE.

But I think I saw something about what you're referring to in the UnleashX options.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 14, 2012)

Ahh.

I personally prefer UnleashX as the default dash, MS dash I can can reboot to UnleashX by going to XBLive and from UnleashX I can just boot XBMC from a dedicated blade ;p
Imho it's better to shortcut it with the controller.


----------



## Whyat (Dec 21, 2012)

I softmodded my xbox then I used the aid disc to change the dash to xbmc. After it was all set up I ran chimp and upgraded the hdd.


----------



## lovewiibrew (Jan 5, 2013)

I used the hdd hot swap method to hack mine. No games/action replay needed. Supposedly you can damage the drive you're not careful but did it with mine and a friend's xbox without problems.



> Currently Kingroach's Ndure script is dependant on xboxhdm to deliver its functionalities which include:
> 1. The installation of Ndure softmod.
> 2. Setting up of shadow C with msdash files.
> 3. Setting up of UDDAE if the option was selected during the ndure PC installer steps.
> ...


 
Not my guide. Did not want to link to the site as it may violate rules. Basically you power up the xbox and then pull the ide cable once it's unlocked (Right before dashboard boots) then plug it into your pc while it's paused on bios startup to ensure it's detected. Then follow the guide.


----------



## UrbanShire (May 15, 2013)

I don't mean to revive this post but you all have had the same problems I've had, and I apparently missed something along the way. I've run both Xport 360 and Xplorer360 on WinXP, Win7, and Win8. I'm using a modified Xbox controller with memory card inserted as my device hookup and my machines recognize it as an unknown device. Both Xport and Xplorer360 have not recognized the memory card as a FATX drive, and I checked it on my Xbox to make sure it works correctly. I've disabled UAC (and installed the missing dll file on Win7) and yet it has still not found a FATX device. I went to the extreme measure of taking out my HDD from my xbox and connecting it into my extra IDE port on my computer and still no results.

Any suggestions? And yes I'm a noob to xbox hacking.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (May 15, 2013)

UrbanShire said:


> I don't mean to revive this post but you all have had the same problems I've had, and I apparently missed something along the way. I've run both Xport 360 and Xplorer360 on WinXP, Win7, and Win8. I'm using a modified Xbox controller with memory card inserted as my device hookup and my machines recognize it as an unknown device. Both Xport and Xplorer360 have not recognized the memory card as a FATX drive, and I checked it on my Xbox to make sure it works correctly. I've disabled UAC (and installed the missing dll file on Win7) and yet it has still not found a FATX device. I went to the extreme measure of taking out my HDD from my xbox and connecting it into my extra IDE port on my computer and still no results.
> 
> Any suggestions? And yes I'm a noob to xbox hacking.


 
Have you tried using a xbox usb adapter? Looks like this







And a usb drive? Worked for me when I softmodded my xbox.


----------



## UrbanShire (May 15, 2013)

Oh, I didn't think about setting it up that way. I set up my my controller like an AR so it could plug into my computer. Let me try that and see if I have any luck.


----------



## Sicklyboy (May 15, 2013)

pyromaniac123 said:


> Have you tried using a xbox usb adapter? Looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I have an extra male end laying around, and plenty of USB ports to spare.  I never knew you could do this for hooking up a flash drive, as I figured the "memory cards" needed to be routed through the controller's internals.  Then again, the controller is just a USB hub.

I'll need to make one of these and get my Xbox modded better.  I've got UnleashX on it now but it's kinda a shoddy installation, did it via the hotswap method way back. Got me a nice 500GB drive in there with some games now though XD


----------



## SifJar (May 15, 2013)

UrbanShire said:


> I don't mean to revive this post but you all have had the same problems I've had, and I apparently missed something along the way. I've run both Xport 360 and Xplorer360 on WinXP, Win7, and Win8. I'm using a modified Xbox controller with memory card inserted as my device hookup and my machines recognize it as an unknown device. Both Xport and Xplorer360 have not recognized the memory card as a FATX drive, and I checked it on my Xbox to make sure it works correctly. I've disabled UAC (and installed the missing dll file on Win7) and yet it has still not found a FATX device. I went to the extreme measure of taking out my HDD from my xbox and connecting it into my extra IDE port on my computer and still no results.
> 
> Any suggestions? And yes I'm a noob to xbox hacking.


The way I finally managed to get xplorer360 to work was disabling UAC completely and rebooting, then it worked OK.


----------



## UrbanShire (May 16, 2013)

OK as an update, thank you pyromaniac123 for that suggestion because it works, I can now use xplorer360 with a flash drive. Now a new problem has escalated... I followed another forum to get the Splinter Cell gamesave hacks from the FTP location; however, the files it tells me to put on the flash drive don't appear on the xbox when I plug it in. I can access the flash drive fine in the xbox memory, but it just has some blocks filled but won't let me copy over the files.


----------



## SifJar (May 16, 2013)

UrbanShire said:


> OK as an update, thank you pyromaniac123 for that suggestion because it works, I can now use xplorer360 with a flash drive. Now a new problem has escalated... I followed another forum to get the Splinter Cell gamesave hacks from the FTP location; however, the files it tells me to put on the flash drive don't appear on the xbox when I plug it in. I can access the flash drive fine in the xbox memory, but it just has some blocks filled but won't let me copy over the files.


Sounds to me like you might not have the file structure quite right on the flash drive. My advice is copy a savegame from the xbox onto the flash drive, then in xplorer360 look at the save you copied from the xbox and compare it's file structure to the splinter cell save you copied onto the flash drive and make sure they look the same.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (May 16, 2013)

UrbanShire said:


> OK as an update, thank you pyromaniac123 for that suggestion because it works, I can now use xplorer360 with a flash drive. Now a new problem has escalated... I followed another forum to get the Splinter Cell gamesave hacks from the FTP location; however, the files it tells me to put on the flash drive don't appear on the xbox when I plug it in. I can access the flash drive fine in the xbox memory, but it just has some blocks filled but won't let me copy over the files.


 
http://www.instructables.com/id/Softmod-Original-Xbox-Without-Action-Replay-Cover/?ALLSTEPS

You can skip right to step 6.


----------



## UrbanShire (May 17, 2013)

Great, thanks. The tutorial I was looking at said to copy the zipped files into the flash which didn't make sense to me. I was able to get the hack and now I only need to do the hard drive swap to be happy with my xbox. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## ARMOUR1211 (May 29, 2019)

SifJar said:


> Yeah, I did try that. I got a cable a few days ago to connect the controller to the USB port on my computer, and I managed to find AR, but it didn't recognise my MU. Now that I think about it though, I didn't run it as administrator, which is needed for xplorer360 and xport360, so I may try again and do that.



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Im sorry bother u but i been trying softmod my xbox for months n its always something but this is the first time i come across the pc method plkzz correct me if im rong but are u saying i could mod my xbox thru a usb connection to my pc????


----------



## ARMOUR1211 (May 29, 2019)

So i could mod xbox straight thru a usb port from my pc?????


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 29, 2019)

ARMOUR1211 said:


> So i could mod xbox straight thru a usb port from my pc?????


Good morning.

And

No,thats not possible.


----------



## JoeSchmoe4 (Jun 14, 2019)

Curious what you are messing up with your soft mod.....if you are having issues with getting the files on a flash just pay it done and buy a softmod kit online


----------

